# Control My Train!



## telehacker (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi!
You can control my little train with your browser.
Try it!

http://schmuck-productions.game-server.cc/train/TrainMain.htm


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

We got another one here!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What exactly is this childish video supposed to illustrate?


----------



## bombardiermike (Aug 1, 2012)

Seems cool but I get a white screen even on IE


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I got the video, but it's a lame cartoon of a trolley going back and forth. Hardly worth the time it took to view it. 

Don't waste any more time on it.


----------



## bombardiermike (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the information gunrunnerjohn, now I don't have to screw with IE to try to get it to work


----------

